# risks associated with non-venomous snakes?



## junkrat (Nov 3, 2017)

are there any risks associated with buying / keeping non venomous snakes besides being bitten/them escaping, and the unlikely event of salmonella (have kept rodents and fish for years without catching it so not worried abt that all, lol). if a hatchling snake is being offered for 50$, what could be some of the risks associated with that low price?


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 3, 2017)

As long as the snake is housed properly and kept in a clean environment you are unlikely to have any health issues but best to wash hands after handling or cage cleaning.
If it is your first snake it will be better you buy from a reputable breeder who will be able to advise you and offer later assistance if required. You don't say what species the hatchling is or how old it is, some are better for beginners and I would be wary of cheap hatchlings at this time of year. it is a bit early for new seasons as most don't hatch before Oct/Nov and are normally not sold till about 8 weeks old and feeding freely. Last seasons will be almost yearlings by now and you need to be wary of underdeveloped problem feeders being sold as hatchlings.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 3, 2017)

Just because an animal is cheap doesn't mean it has problems nor does buying an expensive animal guarantee it will be healthy.
That said the $50 snake could potentially be from the breeding that was not thought about and now the breeder finds the snakes is really not attracting the level of interest they thought it would and they are trying to cover their costs/off load them. 
On the other had it could be a genuine sale but best do research before diving into what appears to be a bargain on the surface.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi i have some hatchies up for $50 not on the gc are you? I'm not a reputable breeder it's my 1st clutch but I can assure you they are all eating shedding crapping just fine I've sold 10 so far no issues and offer advice freely I've sold some for 100 but I just wanna move the rest on it was never about money for me so I'm happy to sell remaining cheap the market is also flooded ATM and the main site where you could sell snakes is gone. In saying all that nothing wrong with yellowtails advice.

the ones I have are 9 months old


----------



## junkrat (Nov 3, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> As long as the snake is housed properly and kept in a clean environment you are unlikely to have any health issues but best to wash hands after handling or cage cleaning.
> If it is your first snake it will be better you buy from a reputable breeder who will be able to advise you and offer later assistance if required. You don't say what species the hatchling is or how old it is, some are better for beginners and I would be wary of cheap hatchlings at this time of year. it is a bit early for new seasons as most don't hatch before Oct/Nov and are normally not sold till about 8 weeks old and feeding freely. Last seasons will be almost yearlings by now and you need to be wary of underdeveloped problem feeders being sold as hatchlings.



i am very conscious of washing my hands before and after handling and cleaning all of my animals, even my cats, i’m a bit compulsive like that which is why i wasn’t worried about that ‘risk’, but they were children’s pythons, 8 months old, thank you for the information!



Prof_Moreliarty said:


> Hi i have some hatchies up for $50 not on the gc are you? I'm not a reputable breeder it's my 1st clutch but I can assure you they are all eating shedding crapping just fine I've sold 10 so far no issues and offer advice freely I've sold some for 100 but I just wanna move the rest on it was never about money for me so I'm happy to sell remaining cheap the market is also flooded ATM and the main site where you could sell snakes is gone. In saying all that nothing wrong with yellowtails advice.



i’m about an hour and a half’s drive away from the gc actually

what kind of snakes are they? i am looking for a smaller python like stimpsons, spotted or children’s as i have never had my own snake before

would be happy to drive there and pay 50$ for one tho!


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 3, 2017)

Mine are carpets so will get to around 6-8ft if your set on a smaller snake I would go a spotted Python not quite as small as a children's or Stimsons


----------



## junkrat (Nov 3, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> Mine are carpets so will get to around 6-8ft if your set on a smaller snake I would go a spotted Python not quite as small as a children's or Stimsons



bc of temperament or aesthetic reasons? thank you tho


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 3, 2017)

just personal preference with spottys same genus just a bit bigger all the anteresia have good temperaments as far as I'm aware


----------

